

LEGO Turing Machine - mhb
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYw2ewoO6c4&x=x

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Here we go again. Nice to see an old favorite.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=499678>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=457752>

... and probably more.

------
likpok
Strictly speaking this is not a turing machine, but a finitely bounded
automata, which is obviously equivalent to a DFA.

------
jhg
Haha .. finally .. Visual Brainfuck :)

